# Où acheter le nouvel iPad wifi 32gb?



## Guuus (2 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Bon visiblement il n'y en a plus du tout (même au luxembourg et en allemagne),  et pas chez les revendeurs en Lorraine.
Je voudrais savoir si'l est préférable de commander en ligne et d'attendre l'expédition ou d'attendre que les magasins se fassent livrer?

Ce sera quoi le plus rapide?


Merci bien!


----------



## cowpilot (2 Avril 2012)

moi j'ai commandé sur le store il y a 8 jours, et je ne voyais toujours rien venir. UN boulanger a coté de chez moi m'a promis qu'il en aurait mercredi ou jeudi (3 noirs 3 blancs); du coup j'en ai réservé un et annulé sur le store. Ce que je comprends c'est qu'ils alimentent d'abord les magasins tiers.


----------



## Guuus (3 Avril 2012)

J'ai vraiment eu une chance de cocul !

Je me baladais sur le site de boulanger, et là je vois dispo au magasin d'échirolles, à 6 km en vélo de chez moi.

Boom j'y vais, j'arrive et le mec me dit qu'il y en a plus, je lui dis ce que j'ai vu sur le site, et là il vérifie quand même sur son ordi...

Et miracle il retrouve un nouvel iPad dans ses stocks !!!  mouahaha


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Avril 2012)

les apple store parisiens en ont plein en stock....


----------



## cowpilot (3 Avril 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> les apple store parisiens en ont plein en stock....


c'est ballot d'habitude j'ai plein de déplacements pro à Paris, mais point en ce moment comme par hasard


----------



## PDD (3 Avril 2012)

Apple Store de New York pour moi, le 64 g n'était pus disponible et j'ai pris le 32 pour 500 euros...


----------

